# Final blood test on Sunday!



## Coldilox (Mar 20, 2013)

Got my smiley face on the OPK on Monday, so going in to the clinic on Sunday for a blood test to confirm ovulation. If that comes back ok, we have the go ahead for unmedicated IUI! Will be having tx next cycle. It'll be a few weeks away, going on our last big holiday on Tuesday (2 weeks in the Maldives, so excited!) and will be using Norethisterone to delay my period when I'm away, should start a few days after I return in May, so hopefully can have IUI towards the end of May. All starting to feel real now! 

Consultant last week was very positive, although my AMH is slightly low I have lots of healthy looking follicles, and although a small polyp was seen on the ultrasound, he says its so small it won't make a difference, so he doesn't recommend removal at thus stage. 

So hoping everything goes smoothly


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Coldilox, 

Good luck for tomorrow and enjoy your mega holiday coming up. Always wanted to go to the Maldives, have been promised we can go for my 40th before it washes away. Hopefully it will be all systems go when you get back. 
We should be having a smiley face tomorrow or Monday so will be having our next go, with better luck this time. 

AndLou xx


----------



## Coldilox (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks AndLou. The Maldives is amazing, you ahould go. We went 18 months ago for our 30ths, was meant to be once in a lifetime, but then accidentally booked again to make it twice in a lifetime   Will definitely be the last time though, barring a lottery win!

Hope your second cycle is successful.


----------



## Coldilox (Mar 20, 2013)

They hurried the results for me as they knew I was going on holiday, said my levels were 62, means nothing to me but they said its a perfect result and they're very happy with it. So will be all systems go when we get back to the UK!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Coldilox, 

At least you can go away not worrying. Have a fab holiday. Hopefully the weather will be much better than here. 

AndLou xx


----------

